# Moving to Monterrey, 6th August



## nikimckenna (Jul 25, 2010)

Hiya everyone,

Just registered on here, i'm flying out to Moterrey on 6th August to work for a year as a football coach. I'm from Leeds, England.

Really excited to be going out but at the same time a bit daunted by the prospect of life in another 'unkown' country.

One thing that is on my mind is how easy it is to move freely around Monterrey, for example just to nip out for a drink, or a walk? I'm guessing (and hoping) that it is a relatively safe city but obviously I have my worries, just like anywhere I go. I also guess there are good and bad areas?

Also, anyone got any major useful tips for when I come out, I know about the heat, so im preparing myself for that!!

Lastly, is there anyone on here who is out in Monterry at the moment who is English speaking and looking to meet new people. I'm hoping that I can meet new friends out there who can 'hold my hand' for the first couple of months... 

Thanks, Nik


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Monterrey is a good sized city, and you will find it has lots of traffic and American influenced businesses. There have been recent troubles there, so going out for a drink at night should probably be avoided. By the way, 'coming out' means something entirely different on this side of the pond and you might want to use 'going there' instead. Some of us English speakers aren't 'bilingual' in English.
If you use Google to search "Monterrey", you'll find a lot of information and I'm sure that we have a few members of this forum living or working there, who can offer you more information.


----------



## bettina (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi Nik,
I was living in Monterrey for a few months (Jan-Apr) but afterwards I moved to Spain. One reason for that was the security level in Monterrey. Obviously it is getting worse and worse ... 
I hope that it will be better in the future...
if you have any detailed questions which may arise once you are there you may contact me. I am going to be there again for business reasons from 9-19th of August ...
bettina


----------



## cheldear (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah, unless appropriate, may want to avoid "coming out" and "holding hands" in the same set of paragraphs.

I would keep in touch with the Universal paper. I keep it in my blog reader. There has been quite a bit going on in Monterrey of late, so please do keep your eyes and ears open, and be aware of what is going on daily.

As said, avoid going out at night (I've spent a lot of time with you Brits, particularly in IT, so I know it might be hard  ), but maybe when you meet people you can enjoy time at home.

Stay on here and you will find lots of support too.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Nik,

I lived in Monterrey 4 years and consider it my second (or third or fourth  ) home, so ask away.

As for areas to go out for drinks, etc. just go to the Barrio Antiguo, that's where all the restaurants, bar, coffee shops, galleries, etc. are. Also some very nice (albeit posh and full of superficial people ) bars in San Pedro.

The city is relatively safe but never forget to lock your cars' doors and don't test people's honesty by leaving expensive items like laptops or mobile phones inside your car for everyone to see. Also make the habit of not carry with you all your cash and credit cards. 

As for the heat... yeah... is going to be bad  Be prepared for a hefty electricity bill during the summer months.

Would have been able to help with the friends part if I was still there  I'm actually very jealous as I'm feeling a bit homesick at the moment, even that I've just been there a month ago!

One word of caution, the traffic might be a nightmare as (not sure if anyone mentioned this to you) there were some massive floodings on the Rio Santa Catarina back in June and that wiped out the two main roads in the city. So if you experience bad traffic must be due to that and I'm sure is only temporary.

Whereabouts will you be staying? If you need recomendations of areas to live at just let me know (PM as I rarely check the Mexico forum - but can be found on the Dubai one!)

Good luck,

Izzy


----------



## ivilin (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi! we just moved from France like 2 moths ago, and we are still adjusting to the traffic here!!! but people here is great, you will find wonderful friends, a lot of people speak english too, since education here in Mty is pretty much bilingual and the TEC (major university) is very much in english too...lots of well educated people but a LOT of classes difference...it seems like there is no middle class just rich and very poor! so be ready for that. And yes since we arrived they don't stop talking about how insecure is becoming so be ready for that too..it seems like unfurtunately is NEW too for the REGIOS, and of course they are shock by all the crimes happening, OH! by the way my sis lives in Leeds too! don''t hesitate to contact us if you want to hang out with us! enjoy!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Mty (Sep 26, 2010)

heya, I'm English too. I would try to PM both of you but i only joined this site about ten minutes ago and I havent worked out how to do it!
I have a small pile of English books...don;t suppose either of you have any to swap do you?! I'm guessing you've kind of worked out how things are now since you've been here a month... how are things going for you?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome, Jessica. You will earn the PM privilege after you've been on the forum just a bit longer and have made more posts. Meanwhile, enjoy your exchanges with other members and your stay in Monterrey.


----------

